# Amrac Chassis Advice



## Patrick32218 (Nov 14, 2019)

Hopefully I am now posting this on the right topic forum...

Hello all, I am in the process of hop up some old still running Amrac cars similar to the M chassis.

Of the various aftermarket product offerings available, what would you recommend for pinion and crown gear assembly?

Right now I have some tyco stock gears a little chewed up I pulled from HP7 an a 440.

It runs, but really want to do better ?

Someone told me these are almost exactly the same parts as the original Aruora G + chassis, but who can find parts for those these days...?

Also, pickup shoes... Not really sure.

Thanks in advance for any advice you can provide.


----------

